# Kipling and Hotel Rooms...not so much



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

So we're back from a really fun weekend away. We decided to take Kipling with us to a family reunion. He was great in the car all the way there. 

When we got to the hotel he was beside himself excited. Lots of pulling and even some crying. He seemed out of sorts - this says to me we do not expose him enough to new situations.

He eventually settled but my question is about hotel rooms. We use his travel crate when we take him anywhere. He likes this crate. And we take him with us as much as we can, but one night we were going to a restaurant for dinner. Just as we would at home, we crated him and were heading out. We stood outside the door and heard him start barking....non stop....bark bark bark bark bark bark bark bark bark bark bark bark bark bark bark bark ....so that wouldn't do. He sounded stressed etc. and we couldn't let the other hotel guests live with that. So we had to take him with us. He waited in the car. It was not long and it was not hot. He slept in his crate. 

My question is this - how do we train him so he does not do this in strange places? He seemd so worried we would leave him. I was surprised.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh poor Kipling. I really have no advice. but will be watching with interest. What? no pictures?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

In all our years of traveling with dogs we've never left one in a hotel room alone! We always would eat take out!!! I know we probably cater to our pets too much but that's just us. I would like to know, too, if there is a way to get them used to staying in strange places without waking everyone there.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

We have taken Augie a few times now to motels. We do not leave him in the room unattended, however. I believe the places we have stayed said you are not to leave them alone in the room. We have left him in his crate at people's houses, where he does fine, or attached to his car seat. We have not traveled yet with him when it was hot. In motel rooms, when someone goes by the door with a cart or something noisy, he has barked. I just wouldn't feel comfortable leaving him in the room alone. I will be interested in hearing what others do. Poor Kipling - sorry he was stressed!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Yep - and Kathie if we could we would take him too...but it was a family reunion...and we were meeting family...who do not have dogs...so...not a lot of choice there. Plus we leave him at home when we go out with no problem at all. But in the hotel, he just wasn't comfortable.

Overall he had a blast and made new friends. He was the hit of the reunion. It's sweet how his personality just spoke for itself.

And please everybody - know that we did not leave him - he was stressed for a matter of minutes...I don't want anyone to think we let Kipling suffer in the hotel room.

Pictures you say Missy? How about this one..he's hoping for a taste of the BBQ...


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He was just being his old cute self! What a great picture!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you Kathie...I really could eat him up.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yummmmm Beef? or Chicken? 

Sylvia, we all know you would do nothing to harm the amazing Kipling. I know you will work out how to do this. 

Did you try to leave soon after checking in? If so, perhaps schedule so you can all spend a little time in the room together, then go for a walk, come back spend some time and then try to leave. Maybe even leave for a minute at a time and make a game out of it... treat big time when you come back. 

I hate the idea of kipling being stressed like that so I can only imagine how you felt.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for that Missy - I do feel better hearing you say that. He managed to find a bite or two of hamburger. Lucky boy. 

We had been in the hotel room with him for a while but even when just one of us left he would get antsy. At one point DH and kids went swimming. He stayed with me and spent much of his time checking the door and crying. I talked to him the whole time. It made me aware of how little we expose him to new situations. Even at the actual reunion, which was at a family member's house, he wandered and went to everyone, but if I or DH crossed the room and went anywhere near the door he was on alert....So likely yes..it will take practice just like you suggest. The main goal is for him to feel safe. I don't want him to stress that we would ever leave him but who knows what his furry head is saying!


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

When we took Snickers with us last summer we also made it a habit to either either order in or eat out with her along with us.. There were several notable exceptions, both of which were at pet friendly motels (not hotels), both times the desk clerk said they would be happy to watch snickers (in her crate) while we went out to eat. So we'd bring her and her crate down to the desk and let her become 'friendly' with the clerk, then out we'd go. She was fine, and we enjoyed a 2 hour mini vacation!

As far as her stress goes .... same treatment as any SA ?? Maybe make it a practice to head out to a local motel for a night out a week? Kinda expensive but somehow she needs to equate travel and new rooms (even with her loved crate) with it being ok - you'll be back shortly. Dunno - this is a toughy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you know ultimately (with gentleness and care to do it the right way) they have to fit into OUR lives...not us catering to theirs. This is coming from the person who took her first dog free vacation in 5 years!!! But it was good for us and good for the boys... and going more places with you will be good for Kipling. 

Now how about another picture? 

oh just another idea... did you leave him with a nice smelly sock!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Jim - good ideas.

And Missy I 100% agree with your point about catering. We do not structure our lives around only his needs..or only DH's or mine or the kids for that matter - we try for balance where everyone gets what they need. 

We adore Kipling and want to take him with us sometimes. We also enjoy taking vacation without him. I think a few more mini getaways will help him to learn this is normal. 

OMG I lol at the sock idea - good one!

More pix..hmm..let me look...


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't have any answers, but I can relate. We love taking Brady and Dugan to Cape Cod with us (Cassie stays with my Mom when we go). The boys love it, but never do well alone in the house. For the past few years, we have rented a house with my husband's family. Brady and Dugan would get upset if Scott and I went out and left them with the family. They would freak when we would leave them alone. One day, a neighbor told us she heard them crying for hours. We felt terrible! From then on, they came almost everywhere with us. Brady is very much a creature of habit. He is just out of sorts in strange places and needs to be with his Mom and Dad to feel comfortable. If you find something that works, please let me know. I tried Rescue Remedy for dogs last year, but it didn't help. I may try putting his thundershirt on him this year and see if it helps.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Karen - I'd be interested in hearing if that works. Sounds like Kipling is the same. He really needed to have all four of us in his sight at all times. He was friendly and sweet at the reunion so not fearful or under chairs..but on alert. That's all.

Missy it seems I took more video than pix..here's one of Kipling just settling into the room.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy, we KNOW Sylvia wouldn't do anything that wasn't in Kipling's best interests, because if she does, he's coming to live with me!:biggrin1:



KSC said:


> Thanks for that Missy - I do feel better hearing you say that. He managed to find a bite or two of hamburger. Lucky boy.
> 
> We had been in the hotel room with him for a while but even when just one of us left he would get antsy. At one point DH and kids went swimming. He stayed with me and spent much of his time checking the door and crying. I talked to him the whole time. It made me aware of how little we expose him to new situations. Even at the actual reunion, which was at a family member's house, he wandered and went to everyone, but if I or DH crossed the room and went anywhere near the door he was on alert....So likely yes..it will take practice just like you suggest. The main goal is for him to feel safe. I don't want him to stress that we would ever leave him but who knows what his furry head is saying!


Seriously, Sylvia, I DO think it's a matter of exposure. Kodi has had LOTS of exposure to being crated. Of course he has his big crate/ex-pen at home, where he stays at night when we leave the house. But when we travel in our travel trailer, he sleeps in his little plastic crate. He started sleeping in a crate in the trailer less than a week after we brought him home from the breeder. If the door gets closed and he wants a nap, he'll go and bark for us to open the door and let him in!

He also has gotten used to being crated in other places. First for shorter periods of time during classes, then for longer periods at shows. I was taught that dogs often will settle faster in their crate in strange surroundings if you drape a cloth over the crate to make it dark and den-like. This works amazingly well with Kodi if he doesn't settle down quickly on his own.

By now, he's pretty much a veteran traveler. He has stayed in the trailer, at other people's homes, in motels, Robbie's dorm room (while we went to lunch) and most recently, in a hotel where he needed to navigate an elevator. I DO leave him in hotel rooms (where it's allowed) while I go out to eat, but I try to keep the time away from him minimal. After all, if he's with me, it's because I want to spend the time with him!

Kipling has always seemed, from your posts, like a pretty even keeled, payed back little guy. My guess is that if it's important to you to be able to do this with him, and you give it some practice for short periods in lots of different locations, you'll be able to get him there. As you said yourself... It's all a matter of exposure!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree with the exposure thing that everybody else basically said, but I have one more suggestion - would it be possible for you to tire him out before you leave? Whenever Cey is tired, I mean, really tired out, he goes to his crate and sleeps peacefully for hours whether or not we are there. (Though I would be sure to be there the first few times when he wakes up if he might freak out, so that he doesn't start refusing to sleep because he is afraid you will be gone when he wakes up!) If you can get him used to even just short amounts of time by himself in strange places, and then ALSO tire him out before you leave, it seems like it might help. -Just my two cents


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Karen - I knew you were out there watching out for Kipling's best interests!



Good advice - you're right that he is very even keeled. He's a confident happy guy when in familiar surroundings. We'll work on broadening his horizons because we all did enjoy having him with us. 

Also good advice heatherk re tiring him out - same here - at home, when it's his nap time and we go out, no problem...every now and again if he's not tired enough he protests at home too when we leave.

Nice to know our boy loves us I guess!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I can't add to this thread. I had my grandson stay with Rosie in the hotel room while we went to graduation last weekend. She was crying at the door. Tommy was delighted to skip the ceremony as he is my autistic GS as doesn't like crowds. But we ate all takeout meals with Rosie. Traveling with a dog is the pitts, especially in hot weather. My other schnauzers could be left alone and during cool weather left in the car so that we could go shopping or out to eat--not Rosie. It is worse than traveling with a baby. I have got to find a good sitter for her. How did we let a little dog become as important as a human baby?


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

As far as the one night out a week at a motel, you could always find one of those 'rent by the hour' joints so it wouldn't cost as much. Customers probably wouldn't even care about the barking!!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh my...ew...I'd avoid bringin any kind of ultra violet light!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Of course I was kiddinguke:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh I know! Imagine Kipling's shock in a room like that...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KSC said:


> Oh I know! Imagine Kipling's shock in a room like that...


What do you mean?!?! Think of all the "sniffing" opportunities he'd have. He'd be so busy sniffing he wouldn't even notice you'd left!ound:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Kipling is used to much nicer smells...like...socks..and sweatbands!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

How about taking plenty of shredding materials along for Kipling to enjoy whilst you are away!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I know!!! you just have to bring him on havanese forum cross country tour. by time he(and you) is done visiting with all of us he will be an old hand. you can start in boston and stay first with me and the boys and then with Karen a Kodi.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Great idea, Missy! I'll even let you have him first, since it was your idea!:biggrin1:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Now wouldn't that be fun! Kipling says he's in! One day we just might do something like that!

Ha ha ha Clare - great plan...the shredding solution!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

KSC said:


> Thank you Kathie...I really could eat him up.


Don't you dare eat him up!!!! We could not survive without these photos and he is the subject!! I wish I had an answer but do not...traveling can be done,but I am not the expert who knows how to make it easy...there should be a book/video on that.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

When we traveled with Augie, I loved having him with us - just knowing he was OK and what he was doing was a HUGE load off my mind. There were definite challenges, however, and times it would have been much easier had we left him home with a sitter. I am hoping we can find a reliable trustworthy house/pet sitter we can have come in for times where it isn't so convenient to take him. I grew up on a ranch and animals were 'supposed to be' outside - they weren't allowed in the house. When we visited family not long ago, we stayed in a motel rather than my dad's house, because we had Augie with us. He seemed a bit hurt, but I didn't want to keep Augie crated for the whole time, and that is what we would have had to do. Then, on DH side of the family, there are people with allergies. And even though Havs are known to be hypoallergenic, his sister has a dog who usually doesn't cause her problems, but he does not like other dogs and I think was probably throwing dander, causing her allergies to flare to the point where she was using an inhaler much too often. The pet areas of some rest stops are definitely not the greatest places. Also, some motels can have very little area for your dog to go potty. 

Sylvia, on your cross country trip, don't forget the West Coast! Augie and Puppy would love to meet Kipling!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I travel with my dogs to dog shows alot and stay in motels. I've had a few that did the bark bark thing when I left. If I leave I always put them in their crate (never a soft sided one as I've seen more dogs dig, chew, etc. out). I make sure to turn on the tv before leaving. If I have a barker, I cover the crate with a towel. I also put a toy and a chewy in with them. After a few weekends, the barking stops and I can leave without covering the crate. Oh, I have to admit, they get to sleep with me in the motel, where at home they sleep in their pen in the livingroom.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Becky what are you going to do since you have retired?


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Lucile, I don't actually retire until Aug. 1. I don't plan to do alot that's different. I hope my house gets the thorough cleaning regularly like it did when I was a stay at home Mom. I also hope to keep up better on grooming the dogs. I also want to visit my grandchildren more often (2 are moving with their parents to KS this summer and the other 2 are in the Dominican Republic for at least a year and a half more). I've toyed with getting a dog or two certified as therapy dogs and doing that. If help is needed at my church's food pantry, I'll help there. Mostly, I'll be enjoying not having to be somewhere every day at the same time.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Becky Chittenden said:


> I travel with my dogs to dog shows alot and stay in motels. I've had a few that did the bark bark thing when I left. If I leave I always put them in their crate (never a soft sided one as I've seen more dogs dig, chew, etc. out). I make sure to turn on the tv before leaving. If I have a barker, I cover the crate with a towel. I also put a toy and a chewy in with them. After a few weekends, the barking stops and I can leave without covering the crate. Oh, I have to admit, they get to sleep with me in the motel, where at home they sleep in their pen in the livingroom.


Becky thanks for sharing your experience. It's good to hear even people like you have dogs who bark in rooms. Kipling's crate is hard plastic so that's good. I will try the TV and towel tricks. Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Becky Chittenden said:


> I travel with my dogs to dog shows alot and stay in motels. I've had a few that did the bark bark thing when I left. If I leave I always put them in their crate (never a soft sided one as I've seen more dogs dig, chew, etc. out). I make sure to turn on the tv before leaving. If I have a barker, I cover the crate with a towel. I also put a toy and a chewy in with them. After a few weekends, the barking stops and I can leave without covering the crate. Oh, I have to admit, they get to sleep with me in the motel, where at home they sleep in their pen in the livingroom.


The funny thing is that I've offered to let Kodi sleep with me away from home... Even in our trailer. (The reason he can't sleep with us at home is the bed is the cat's territory, and we felt it was unfair for him to usurp the space of the 10 year old cat!). But even when we offer to let him sleep with us, he'll snuggle for a few minutes, then whine to get down and go in his crate. I'd love it if he thought it was a treat to sleep with me away from home, but not yet!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci loves hotels as long as I'm there. I did leave her in the room once, at Nationals, for 10 minutes or so, she barked the whole 10 minutes, so I went back up and got her and didn't attend the auction that night (I watched from the hallway with Gucci!! ) lol

My dog stroller has come in SOOO handy traveling, I've actually taken her with us to several restaurants and places where dogs don't normally go in it, malls, theme parks, etc. If I go to a restaurant, I just put her in the stroller with her snuggle bear and cover it with a baby blanket, most people assume its a baby and never even ask, every now and then someone that owns a dog stroller will spot us out, but not too often, she just sleeps pretty much and is quiet because she's happy to be out with us and I think she knows to behave and lay low instinctively.

Kara


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

krandall said:


> The funny thing is that I've offered to let Kodi sleep with me away from home... Even in our trailer. (The reason he can't sleep with us at home is the bed is the cat's territory, and we felt it was unfair for him to usurp the space of the 10 year old cat!). But even when we offer to let him sleep with us, he'll snuggle for a few minutes, then whine to get down and go in his crate. I'd love it if he thought it was a treat to sleep with me away from home, but not yet!


Well I was about to reply to this last night and say me too...Colton doesn't really want to sleep in a bed when I came upon this....It's Kipling in DS's bed...um...he looks pretty comfy to me...


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Interesting story S. 

I try to expose our little Lola to many new types of situations, but we've found that she loves being with us as much as possible. My husband spoils her to oblivion and when he works from home (not often), they're inseparable!

She does bark when I leave for work in the morning with the kids, but she quickly settles down & I "think" knows we would never abandon her. 

One thing we do from time to time is, take her upstairs to our bathroom to eat when it's dinner time. We close the bathroom or bedroom door and have our "own" time downstairs. 

While it sounds cruel, I think the opposite in that, she barks, but then quickly settles (we hear her in the kitchen or on the patio), and when we go upstairs to check on her when she's quiet (usually 30 minutes or so), she's either playing or taking a nap (food eaten).

While I've thought about trips with her involving hotels, I never really thought it through. I think leaving her in the hotel room alone wouldn't be a good idea....more so for the guests than anything else. So, most likely, we'd have to be "OK" with take-out for the evening. 

Then you see these people who travel EVERYWHERE with their dogs. How do they do it?? and make it look so easy?!!!!


----------

